# Germany jobseeker visa ?



## esumitkumar

Hi 

I am Sumit from India having 8+ yrs experience in software testing . I wish to work in Germany.Does German jobseeker visa is good for finding jobs ? 

I have read its given for 6 months and when you find job its converted to employment permit. 

Can somebody advice about this visa ?

Rgds
Sumit


----------



## ashok.das

Hello Sumit,
I didn't find any reply on this post. Do you have any update on this.
I am planning to travel to Germany on job seekers visa


Thanks,
Uttam Das


----------



## esumitkumar

Yups no body replied on this post  ..are u planning to apply through Y axis ? I read lot of complaints about them on google


----------



## Bevdeforges

Maybe someone has information to the contrary, but I wasn't aware that Germany (or any other European country) had a "job seekers" visa. You might be referring to the European "blue card" that is supposed to be available to highly skilled scientific or technical workers - but even for that, I think you need to find the job first and have your employer-to-be sponsor your visa application.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## esumitkumar

Thanks Bev..I actually received this mail so was asking :

Dear Client, 

Y-Axis, the pioneer & leader in immigration & visas, is once again the first in the country to bring you a new visa for Germany. 

The Germany Jobseeker Visa allows you to enter Germany, search for a job and meet with employers and convert to Resident Permit. Individuals with a bachelors degree & 2 years of work experience can apply. 

Y-Axis assists you with the visa application, strategizing on your case, documentation review, forms & filing. After you get your visa, our partner in Germany will pick you up from the airport, give you a personal tour of the city, give you a one hour orientation & take you to arranged accommodation. Our Job Search Department will work on your resume, send it to employers & placement agencies in Germany, on your behalf & help you find a job & settle in Germany. 

We invite you to call your local Y-Axis Office or to visit us, to get complete information about this Visa. 

We look forward to hearing from you. 

Regards, 

Y-Axis Customer Service


----------



## ALKB

esumitkumar said:


> Thanks Bev..I actually received this mail so was asking :
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Y-Axis, the pioneer & leader in immigration & visas, is once again the first in the country to bring you a new visa for Germany.
> 
> The Germany Jobseeker Visa allows you to enter Germany, search for a job and meet with employers and convert to Resident Permit. Individuals with a bachelors degree & 2 years of work experience can apply.
> 
> Y-Axis assists you with the visa application, strategizing on your case, documentation review, forms & filing. After you get your visa, our partner in Germany will pick you up from the airport, give you a personal tour of the city, give you a one hour orientation & take you to arranged accommodation. Our Job Search Department will work on your resume, send it to employers & placement agencies in Germany, on your behalf & help you find a job & settle in Germany.
> 
> We invite you to call your local Y-Axis Office or to visit us, to get complete information about this Visa.
> 
> We look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Y-Axis Customer Service


Since August this year there is a job seeker visa but the requirements are quite specific:

http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3662000/Daten/2683557/jobseeker.pdf

Check about the degree recognition first. Often, Bachelor degrees from the subcontinent are only seen as equivalent to 2 years in German university.

Remember that you will need to show that you can support yourself during your stay in Germany. They do not specify an amount but I would estimate that they'd look at around 1000 EUR per month you plan to stay.

Good luck!


----------



## ashok.das

Thanks Sumit.

But my intended question is really there will be any result or just a foreign tour. I have heard it is very tough to get a job with out German language.

Will someone be able to put some light on this.

Thanks,
UD


----------



## mithundavid

Hi Folks. 

I am from Bangalore and Y axis called me regarding the same. 6 Yrs Experience in Testing and wanted to try out. I am worried about German Language.


----------



## esumitkumar

@Ashok..I am also a newbie like you so I dont know much..seeking info from experienced members

but I think you are right..learning german should be first step 

@Mithun...How much Y-axis is charging for this ?

Rgds
Sumit


----------



## Bevdeforges

I admit to being skeptical by nature, but I would be VERY wary of any agency contacting you about a "job seeking" visa, especially if they are asking for money to make this happen.

In most countries I have dealt with (including Germany), it's the employer who pays the "headhunter" (i.e. employment agency) fees and it's the employer who arranges for a visa for any foreigners they agree to hire. (That tends to focus the minds of the agencies because they don't get paid unless you find a job.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ashok.das

mithundavid said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> I am from Bangalore and Y axis called me regarding the same. 6 Yrs Experience in Testing and wanted to try out. I am worried about German Language.





Hello Mithun
Are you applying for the visa? How much Y-axis is asking?



thanks,
Uttam Das


----------



## mithundavid

Do you guys know some one already went with this VISA and searching for job or already got a job. Also how much they are asking from you for this. 70K here


----------



## esumitkumar

Nopes..I dont know anyone


----------



## James3214

I googled 'Y Axis' and found some interesting comments. Therefore, I would be very careful about paying an agency to find jobs for you. I think it is better to use your initiative, learn a bit of German and use German google to find prospective employers and contact them. That doesn't cost anything. You might be lucky, especially if you have qualifications and experience for those skills where there is a big shortage in Germany at the moment.


----------



## esumitkumar

Yup James..you are right..learning german should be first step..do u have any idea of job scope for testing folks in Germany ?


----------



## James3214

Without German it is almost impossible and there is not really a shortage of testers. Most Indians I have met work for the large Indian software companies. Tata, etc. Perhaps you should try getting a job with one of those and try learning German.


----------



## prax123

Sumit or Uttam,


I am planning to apply Job Seeker Visa on my own..Do you have any background information which can help me.. Let me know.. Thanks..


----------



## Trishos

I really think that without speaking good German you don't really have a chance. Look at this very carefully and don't part with any money unless you have a positive job offer directly from a German company.
Trish


----------



## utopian

Hi,

I am also interested in applying for 'Job seeker visa' (on my own).
I've lived in Germany before for 1 year (2009-2010) and w.r.t German language skills I've completed upto A2 level (this I did while I was in Germany), but have to brush up my skills again. I never tried for a job while I was there , but realized later that I should've done it.

I have around 8+ years of exp in IT in 'Product Lifecycle Management' domain (which I think is doing good in Germany).

Do I stand a good chance in getting a Job in Germany given my details above?

Appreciate your response on this.


----------



## eternitysv

Hello Forum,

Great to see all here.

I am planning to apply for a jobseeker visa.
Can anyone suggest on application through Y-axis or Self (or anyone else).

I am a mechanical engineer with Work-Ex 4 Years.

Anybody applying here can share their Contact numbers please.

Please PM me. 
Thanks and all take care.


----------



## kmt

*germany*

i am living here since 13 years 
i will suggest all those who wish to come here to learn german

it is vital here 

best of luck :juggle:


----------



## eternitysv

kmt said:


> i am living here since 13 years
> i will suggest all those who wish to come here to learn german
> 
> it is vital here
> 
> best of luck :juggle:


I have done a basic course in german. Will that work?


----------



## kmt

*germany*

its good enough , provided you start speaking once you come here
and forget english


----------



## Bayern

Why don't you plan on working in the UK? That'd be a lot easier i guess.


----------



## esumitkumar

^there is no visa in UK which allows you to come, search a job ..Tier 1 (General) was exisiting before but UK govt scrapped that


----------



## bharathreddybits

I went ahead with Y-axis after some research. They said getting this Visa will not be much of a problem. I am only concerned about getting a Job. They could not guarantee about my job but they are pretty positive given the requirements in Germany which led to this new visa.

I have my relative in germany and as per him knowing german language is not necessary. There are quite a few companies that offer jobs if you are fluent in english. But if you know german you will have 10 oppurtunities and if you dont know german then you might have only 5 oppurtunities.

I am in the IT field. I have no basic knowledge of German language but still was able to find couple of job openings suited to me in last one month. Just waiting for my Visa after which I will start full on job hunt


----------



## esumitkumar

thanks ..in which technologies u r ..pls keep us updated


----------



## bharathreddybits

sure. It will take at least couple of months for me to get the visa and its costing me around 70k (including Yaixs fees and german consulate's fees )to get the visa in my hands. I am an business analyst/Consultant in IT industry. So technology does not pertain to me. Domain and Analayst/consusltant skills and certifications are more relevant to me than technology.


----------



## esumitkumar

oh cool..BA..which domain ? telecom , banking ?


----------



## bharathreddybits

Human capital Management.


----------



## kmt

*german language*



bharathreddybits said:


> I went ahead with Y-axis after some research. They said getting this Visa will not be much of a problem. I am only concerned about getting a Job. They could not guarantee about my job but they are pretty positive given the requirements in Germany which led to this new visa.
> 
> I have my relative in germany and as per him knowing german language is not necessary. There are quite a few companies that offer jobs if you are fluent in english. But if you know german you will have 10 oppurtunities and if you dont know german then you might have only 5 oppurtunities.
> 
> I am in the IT field. I have no basic knowledge of German language but still was able to find couple of job openings suited to me in last one month. Just waiting for my Visa after which I will start full on job hunt



yes you can manage without german , but it will help you when you are here
i still advise you to get some german basics , you will see its importance once you land here :ranger:


----------



## bharathreddybits

kmt said:


> yes you can manage without german , but it will help you when you are here
> i still advise you to get some german basics , you will see its importance once you land here :ranger:


Sure, learning German is not gonna harm, it surely helps. I agree.


----------



## GOURAV1234

Hi, 
To Both of You,
I want to know what about my JOB on the Job Seeker VISA. I am complete My BCA last 2011 and I am still Fresher. But i have 1 Yr Experience in Data Entry Operator. Any way i am going to my line that is IT field. So can i go for Jobs Seeker Visa and search job in Germany or not.
What are the conditions that i suffer in Germany as a fresher. 
Please tell.
Regards


----------



## rpeddi

hi guys,
rahul here,
have 3+ years xperience in SAP.
planning to move Germany on job-seekers visa.
could you suggest me about market of SAP over there.
mean while can i get part-time jobs for survival.

thanks


----------



## likith_jogi

kmt said:


> i am living here since 13 years
> i will suggest all those who wish to come here to learn german
> 
> it is vital here
> 
> best of luck :juggle:




Hi KMT,

I'm Likith from bangalore, i'm planning to apply for a job seeker visa (German National Visa). i have 3+ exp as system administrator and in linux 2+. I will be done with my redhat cert this month. i have also done 2 months training on storage (netapp and emc)

could you please tell me in which city in germany there are lot openings for IT. 

i have to furnish the accommodation details with my visa or else my visa will be rejected. 

Please also let me know if 2000 euros is enough to survive for a month. we are not allowed to work in germany with job seekers visa  .


please suggest me with the interview details also.

r8 now i'm learning german from you tube 

thanks,
Likith


----------



## likith_jogi

mithundavid said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> I am from Bangalore and Y axis called me regarding the same. 6 Yrs Experience in Testing and wanted to try out. I am worried about German Language.



Hi Mithun,

I'm Likith. I'm from Bangalore too. even i'm planning to apply for job seekers visa

if u have time lets sync up.

Thanks,
Likith


----------



## kmt

*Fresher*



GOURAV1234 said:


> Hi,
> To Both of You,
> I want to know what about my JOB on the Job Seeker VISA. I am complete My BCA last 2011 and I am still Fresher. But i have 1 Yr Experience in Data Entry Operator. Any way i am going to my line that is IT field. So can i go for Jobs Seeker Visa and search job in Germany or not.
> What are the conditions that i suffer in Germany as a fresher.
> Please tell.
> Regards


As a fresher it could be difficult but there are still possibilities
Pay might be less for a fresher


----------



## kmt

*monthly expenses*



likith_jogi said:


> Hi KMT,
> 
> I'm Likith from bangalore, i'm planning to apply for a job seeker visa (German National Visa). i have 3+ exp as system administrator and in linux 2+. I will be done with my redhat cert this month. i have also done 2 months training on storage (netapp and emc)
> 
> could you please tell me in which city in germany there are lot openings for IT.
> 
> i have to furnish the accommodation details with my visa or else my visa will be rejected.
> 
> Please also let me know if 2000 euros is enough to survive for a month. we are not allowed to work in germany with job seekers visa  .
> 
> 
> please suggest me with the interview details also.
> 
> r8 now i'm learning german from you tube
> 
> thanks,
> Likith


2000 euros / month is more than enough

as a systen admin , you might be expected to speak good german since it involves lot of communication 

you can send me a private message we can take it from there , if you want


----------



## likith_jogi

Hi Kmt,

Thanks for ur reply. Sorry didn't find where to send private message.

Regards,
Likith


----------



## GOURAV1234

kmt said:


> As a fresher it could be difficult but there are still possibilities
> Pay might be less for a fresher


hi,
So what is your suggestion for me. Like i am taking a 1 yrs experience in IT. Then can i apply for this Visa. It is better or not. and what conditions i am facing in germany When i am getting 1 Yrs Exprnce.
Regards


----------



## kmt

*experience*



GOURAV1234 said:


> hi,
> So what is your suggestion for me. Like i am taking a 1 yrs experience in IT. Then can i apply for this Visa. It is better or not. and what conditions i am facing in germany When i am getting 1 Yrs Exprnce.
> Regards


You need more experience i think , data entry you must have done in english
I dont know if you can get the visa to search job , with the experience you have

I will suggest you to get software experience and also learn german

regards
kmt


----------



## kmt

*thread too long*

Please start a new thread , this thread is going too long


----------



## udaykumar

Hi all,

I am having 7+ years of experience in Automotive Embedded domain. I have been to germany twice for 6 months period. I wanted to apply for Job-seeking visa. I live in Bangalore. Is it possible to apply on our own or it will be better to apply through consultancy? 

Its good that if we all can form a group and go through this process will really help us in all ways. May be who are in banglore..we all can meet and discuss whther we need to learn german language or not and where to apply and how to apply and where to stay in germany n what not... It will really help alot when we all this in group...

Please post your reply...I am uday4sneham at yah.

Waiting for all your replies..


----------



## bharathreddybits

udaykumar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am having 7+ years of experience in Automotive Embedded domain. I have been to germany twice for 6 months period. I wanted to apply for Job-seeking visa. I live in Bangalore. Is it possible to apply on our own or it will be better to apply through consultancy?
> 
> Its good that if we all can form a group and go through this process will really help us in all ways. May be who are in banglore..we all can meet and discuss whther we need to learn german language or not and where to apply and how to apply and where to stay in germany n what not... It will really help alot when we all this in group...
> 
> Please post your reply...I am uday4sneham at yah.
> 
> Waiting for all your replies..


Not at all needed to go through consultancy. All they will do is give you a checklist of documents needed which is available on net anyways. I went through consultancy so trust me, you can apply it yourself


----------



## udaykumar

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. Can you please tell me which consultancy you have approached. I wanted a proven consultancy to proceed with them in bangalore.

Thanks in advance for your reply.

Uday


----------



## bharathreddybits

udaykumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Can you please tell me which consultancy you have approached. I wanted a proven consultancy to proceed with them in bangalore.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.
> 
> Uday


I went with Y Axis. But my strong suggestion would be to apply it yourself. They charge 35000/-. Even 3000 is too much. as i said. all that they will do is to give u lchecklist of document that u need. once u gather ur docs, u have to go to VFS office and submit. there is not point in going through consultancy


----------



## udaykumar

bharathreddybits said:


> I went with Y Axis. But my strong suggestion would be to apply it yourself. They charge 35000/-. Even 3000 is too much. as i said. all that they will do is to give u lchecklist of document that u need. once u gather ur docs, u have to go to VFS office and submit. there is not point in going through consultancy


How did u get the accomodation letter from germany?. Please let me know..
Can i get ur no to speak..my id is uday4sneham at yah dot com


----------



## rubenred

I am trying to get a job seeker visa. Can anyone tell me about providing proof of residence. Should we produce a document with location of our stay for 6 months? What If I want to stay only for 1 month?


----------



## bharathreddybits

udaykumar said:


> How did u get the accomodation letter from germany?. Please let me know..
> Can i get ur no to speak..my id is uday4sneham at yah dot com


The consultancy booked a dummy acco for me. Send me message if u need any details.


----------



## bharathreddybits

rubenred said:


> I am trying to get a job seeker visa. Can anyone tell me about providing proof of residence. Should we produce a document with location of our stay for 6 months? What If I want to stay only for 1 month?


Not sure about acco details as consultancy did it for me. Will find out more details and post it here


----------



## rubenred

bharathreddybits said:


> Not sure about acco details as consultancy did it for me. Will find out more details and post it here


Can you also please provide consultancy details and fees you were charged. PM me if this info is private. thanks again bro


----------



## PNP Aspirant

Hi Bharat,

I am desperately looking for job in Germany and want to use Job seeker program for the same, I have 5 yrs of IT exp into Software Automation Testing. Currently I don't know German, however I am planning to if it requires. 

My concern is 
1) What is the success rate for the visa approval
2) Even if I get a VISA what are the chances of getting a job
3) need to know how is the job market in Germany
4) How much wages I can expect for my experience and monthly how much will be the minimum expenditure for a couple.

Any private details please PM me.

Thanks
Souvik



bharathreddybits said:


> I went with Y Axis. But my strong suggestion would be to apply it yourself. They charge 35000/-. Even 3000 is too much. as i said. all that they will do is to give u lchecklist of document that u need. once u gather ur docs, u have to go to VFS office and submit. there is not point in going through consultancy


----------



## bharathreddybits

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi Bharat,
> 
> I am desperately looking for job in Germany and want to use Job seeker program for the same, I have 5 yrs of IT exp into Software Automation Testing. Currently I don't know German, however I am planning to if it requires.
> 
> My concern is
> 1) What is the success rate for the visa approval
> 2) Even if I get a VISA what are the chances of getting a job
> 3) need to know how is the job market in Germany
> 4) How much wages I can expect for my experience and monthly how much will be the minimum expenditure for a couple.
> 
> Any private details please PM me.
> 
> Thanks
> Souvik


1) What is the success rate for the visa approval --> given that u r in IT industry for 5 years and into software testing, there is very high chance(99.99%) if visa approval. Now it obtain it, you must have all the required documents and proper responses prepared for the interview. But otherwise your profile is one of the top ones required.
2) Even if I get a VISA what are the chances of getting a job --> this is highly dependant on you. Given that you dont know the language, out of 10 jobs u will be eligible to apply for 6 -7 jobs. The chances of getting a job is same as the chances here apart from language constraint
3) need to know how is the job market in Germany --> it is good and one of the best in Europe right now. that is the reason why they introduced this new visa(job seeker). Remember that they dont want people to come to germany and stay for 6 months without getting a job. So they dont give u visa if they feel u cannot get a job there. if they give u visa that means ur profile is required and it depends on you now to crack the job interview.
4) How much wages I can expect for my experience and monthly how much will be the minimum expenditure for a couple. --> this is very objective (based on your profile/domain/skills/company etc..,)


----------



## bharathreddybits

rubenred said:


> Can you also please provide consultancy details and fees you were charged. PM me if this info is private. thanks again bro


the details are already mentioned in the above replies. Y- Axis, 30k.


----------



## prax123

I went through to Y-Axis Bangalore but the way they told me was not confident about Job seeker Visa. They have not provided any reference too.. 
From the chat above I see that you have applied for Visa in Jan. Did you get your Visa yet?


----------



## prax123

bharathreddybits said:


> the details are already mentioned in the above replies. Y- Axis, 30k.


Can I speak to you or can you send a private mail to me. I appreciate if you can get back to me. It would be really great.


----------



## bharathreddybits

prax123 said:


> I went through to Y-Axis Bangalore but the way they told me was not confident about Job seeker Visa. They have not provided any reference too..
> From the chat above I see that you have applied for Visa in Jan. Did you get your Visa yet?


I have my interview in chennai this Thursday.


----------



## bharathreddybits

prax123 said:


> Can I speak to you or can you send a private mail to me. I appreciate if you can get back to me. It would be really great.


You can send me private message here or to my email I'd which is my username here @ gmail.com


----------



## prax123

Thanks Bharath. I have sent an email to you. Please check.


----------



## sachinist

Hey,

I'm aircraft mechanic. I have 4years experience in this industry.

Recently I was told by Y-axis about germany job seeker visa.

I have few questions , 

1. Do I need to attend a personal interview in chennai (as I'm from hyderabad that should be embassy I need to approach )
2. Can't I apply directly for this visa rather than paying 35k to Y-axis ?
3. I was told that I can do any job, be it my stream or not, on this visa is that true ?

Awaiting for your reply , Thanks


----------



## bharathreddybits

sachinist said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm aircraft mechanic. I have 4years experience in this industry.
> 
> Recently I was told by Y-axis about germany job seeker visa.
> 
> I have few questions ,
> 
> 1. Do I need to attend a personal interview in chennai (as I'm from hyderabad that should be embassy I need to approach )
> 2. Can't I apply directly for this visa rather than paying 35k to Y-axis ?
> 3. I was told that I can do any job, be it my stream or not, on this visa is that true ?
> 
> Awaiting for your reply , Thanks



1. Do I need to attend a personal interview in chennai (as I'm from hyderabad that should be embassy I need to approach ) --> Yes. Have to go to chennai for visa interview.
2. Can't I apply directly for this visa rather than paying 35k to Y-axis ? --> yes you can. In fact i strongly recommend u do it urself instead of going through consultancy. I went through consultancy and its waster of money. If they charge 3000 instead then can think about it but 30000 is no way worth it.
3. I was told that I can do any job, be it my stream or not, on this visa is that true ? --> not sure.


----------



## sachinist

bharathreddybits said:


> 1. Do I need to attend a personal interview in chennai (as I'm from hyderabad that should be embassy I need to approach ) --> Yes. Have to go to chennai for visa interview.
> 2. Can't I apply directly for this visa rather than paying 35k to Y-axis ? --> yes you can. In fact i strongly recommend u do it urself instead of going through consultancy. I went through consultancy and its waster of money. If they charge 3000 instead then can think about it but 30000 is no way worth it.
> 3. I was told that I can do any job, be it my stream or not, on this visa is that true ? --> not sure.


Mate can I have your email id or contact no ?


----------



## bharathreddybits

sachinist said:


> Mate can I have your email id or contact no ?


sure, its already mentioned in this thread.


----------



## sankohar

*Health insurance for German job seeker visa*

Is Health insurance mandatory to apply for german job search visa. Also what is total document verification fees charged by the embassy.


----------



## bharathreddybits

sankohar said:


> Is Health insurance mandatory to apply for german job search visa. Also what is total document verification fees charged by the embassy.


Is Health insurance mandatory to apply for german job search visa. --> No
Also what is total document verification fees charged by the embassy. --> Around 5k by VFS office. embassy usually asks you to bring DD for 20k but as far as i know they are not taking that DD from anyone.


----------



## amd

Please do not go through Y axis. As they are not registered agents.


----------



## GOURAV1234

where go for Visa applying and in Germany German is mandatory or not.


----------



## ALKB

bharathreddybits said:


> Is Health insurance mandatory to apply for german job search visa. --> No
> Also what is total document verification fees charged by the embassy. --> Around 5k by VFS office. embassy usually asks you to bring DD for 20k but as far as i know they are not taking that DD from anyone.


It might not bemandatory (which I find disturbing and strange tbh) but I would urge you to get health insurance for the time you plan to stay.

You do NOT want to pay a hospital stay out of pocket!!


----------



## spanicin

Hi,
In the list of documents required for visa application, the following two are mentioned.

1) Proof of accommodation
2) Health Insurance

For proof of accommodation, I have read in some other websites that they no longer accept the Hotel bookings. In such case, how do we get a rental agreement, if we are applying for a visa personally and not through an agent?

And for Health Insurance, if we book an insurance online for 6 months duration, it is going to be expensive. Has anyone applied without an insurance and been granted a visa?

Can anyone please offer some guidance on these?

Thank you.


----------



## khaleel955

bharathreddybits said:


> I went ahead with Y-axis after some research. They said getting this Visa will not be much of a problem. I am only concerned about getting a Job. They could not guarantee about my job but they are pretty positive given the requirements in Germany which led to this new visa.
> 
> I have my relative in germany and as per him knowing german language is not necessary. There are quite a few companies that offer jobs if you are fluent in english. But if you know german you will have 10 oppurtunities and if you dont know german then you might have only 5 oppurtunities.
> 
> I am in the IT field. I have no basic knowledge of German language but still was able to find couple of job openings suited to me in last one month. Just waiting for my Visa after which I will start full on job hunt


hey even i got registered at Y-Axis for German Job seeker visa. Can i have u r contact


----------



## khaleel955

bharathreddybits said:


> 1. Do I need to attend a personal interview in chennai (as I'm from hyderabad that should be embassy I need to approach ) --> Yes. Have to go to chennai for visa interview.
> 2. Can't I apply directly for this visa rather than paying 35k to Y-axis ? --> yes you can. In fact i strongly recommend u do it urself instead of going through consultancy. I went through consultancy and its waster of money. If they charge 3000 instead then can think about it but 30000 is no way worth it.
> 3. I was told that I can do any job, be it my stream or not, on this visa is that true ? --> not sure.


can you please PM me, bec even i got registered with y-axis for german job seeker visa


----------



## ashok.das

Hello Kmt
I am 6 years experience in Java/J2ee development.
I an doing my A1 level in India now. I have applied for Job seekers visa. 
Can you guide me on opportunities in Germany for this profile. 

Thanks,
Uttam Das


----------



## havokk2312

bharathreddybits said:


> The consultancy booked a dummy acco for me. Send me message if u need any details.


 hi baharath..even iam thinking of to apply for germany job seeker visa. i approached y-axis long back...iam wondering about this accommodation proof...can u pls help me out with it...the other a consultant of y-axis said these days these germans guys r nt accepting hotel bookings as accommodation proof. iam really worried about it. i live in hyderabad. pls send me a private msg so tht i can reply to it with my contact number. iam new to this community n not sure about sending private messegaes... so did u got ur visa????


----------



## havokk2312

likith_jogi said:


> Hi KMT,
> 
> 
> 
> @ likith_jogi
> 
> even iam in to computer networks working as system admin in windows platform. i hold 3.4 yrs of exp. i complted certifications like mcs mcts ccna scsa & ceh... iam about to apply for this job seeker thing..iam worried alot about accommodation proof...
> 
> btw can ny 1 tell me about openings fr my profile and the average salary i can expect???


----------



## abhijitroy

Hi All,

I am planing to apply for Job Seeker Visa on my own, need to know few things:

1. Is there any other form other than Declaration, Application for a JOB-Seeker Visa (which is more of a guidelines for the documents required ) & the demand draft form ? 

2. Do i need documents translated and attested prior to submission? (Do i need to submit originals certificates as well?)

3. What is the verification process, what all is required for the same..

4. At what stage i need to make & submit the demand drafts, for (a) VISA fees (b) Verification 

If someone has applied on their own, pls. share the entire process how it goes along..

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## abhijitroy

bharathreddybits said:


> Not at all needed to go through consultancy. All they will do is give you a checklist of documents needed which is available on net anyways. I went through consultancy so trust me, you can apply it yourself


Hi Bharath,

As you have already went through the consultancy, can you share the step wise process.. Also there is a motivation letter required for the VISA, can you share a sample letter with us?

Abhijit


----------



## bharathreddybits

After multiple questions that i have been getting, i thought it would be helpful for everyone if i put the entire procedure that i followed in this forum, So here it goes. Please note that i may miss some points here, so please use your discretion and prudence.

Step-1: I went to consultancy(Y axis) to know more details about this visa. The guy has provided me details like how to apply/how much they will charge/why Germany/what should i do after i get a visa (like i can stay in india for 3 months at max and once i land in germany i can stay there for 6 months searching for job). How to convert this visa once i get an employment there. Also some info about their job search services.

All this info is with out any charges. This info can also be found online pretty easily.

Step-2: They took my profile and did evaluation to determine whether i will get the visa if i apply. They charged around 1200Rs. I feel this step is not needed at all. As far as i know most of the profiles are positive in this evaluation. You can go for this evaluation if ur profile is very peculiar like some agricultarist or some thing fancy like that. Mine was IT professional so its the most generic profession.

Step-3: I paid around Rs.30k to the consultancy. They assigned me a person to take care of my application. He sent me list of documents that i needed to provide them like graduation certificate, experience letters etc.., This list is also present online and can be found easily.

Step-4: I submitted the documents requested and they verified (not sure what verification exactly) and asked me to submit it in VFS Hyderabad office.

This step took me around 3 months. Pure waste of time. This stage actually pushed me to not recommend consultancy to anyone. The guy that has been assigned to me was not proactive. Everytime there is a delay i called them and they gave me non sense replies. Once they said their computers are down so its delayed, i though that's ridiculous. The thing is since they are processing same thing for multiple people it is causing delay. To confirm that i have submitted all the needed docs he took 1 month. 

I feel only following is the help that i got from them,

accomodation proof (they gave some online booking site where i booked the room)
Travel and health insurance -- Tata AIG, costed me around 5k
Applicant VISA Application Form --> they filled it for me but you can do it yourself too
Applicant Declaration Form --> they filled it for me but you can do it yourself too

Step-5:
I submitted following documents in the VFS office and they gave me a interview slot. I paid around 5k. Please ensure u take passport photos as per germany embassy mentioned standards. i did not have my photos as per the standards so i took them again in the VFS office and they charges 100/- for 4 photos.

LIST OF DOCUMENTS I ENCLOSED FOR SKILLED JOB SEEKER APPLICATION

Section A : Job Seeker Application Form

1. Applicant VISA Application Form
2. Applicant Declaration Form

Section B: Identity / Age Proof

Main Applicant Passport 
Cover Letters / Motivation Letter
Resume
Proof of Personal status - Birth Certificate,
Passport Photos

Section C: Educational Documents

9. Post Graduate Program In Management – Certificates.
10. Bachelor of Engineering - Degree Certificate & Mark Sheets.

Section D: Employment Documents

your employers' offer letters/relieving letters/experience certificates

Section E: Maintenance Fund

16. Bank Letter and Statement 

Section F: Insurance & Accommodation

17. Travel & Medical Insurance Copy --> the VFS guys returned this back to me but suggest to take this to it anyways just to be on safeside
18. Accommodation Proof – Hotel Booking Confirmation


Step-6: I went to Chennai on the interview date and attended the interview. I went there more than 30 mins earlier, which is a mistake. I would suggest you to go exactly by your slot time. My slot was 9:00 am but they allowed me inside by 9:10 am and the actual interview took place at 10:00am. The interview is very cool. They only ask questions like why germany/where in germany/what will u do if u dont get job/which companies u will apply/ where will u stay in germany/what will u do if u dont get a job there etc.., nothing based on your profile so dont worry at all.

The VFS guys asked me and also as per the details mentioned on website, to carry a DD for 20k to the interview but, as it happened with most of the others too, the embassy did not take this DD from me. But i would suggest to take the DD to the interview just to be on safe side

Step-7: I got my passport after 10 days from interview date.

Step-8: They will call me and inform that i got my visa(this has not happened yet). it usually takes 3 to 4 weeks from interview date.



This is the entire procedure that i followed. I will add if i remember something later but i think i have not missed and put here most of it. Hope this helps.


----------



## rubenred

@bharathreddybits,

thankyou for a very helpful comment. I did not find any other helpful information like you you have given 

I have 2 questions that nobody has answered yet.

I would like to know the following

1. The visa is valid for 6 months stay. Suppose I get my Visa
with a start date of July 1st 2013 then is the visa expiry date
6 months from July 1st 2013 (i.e. Dec 31st 2013)?

2. Suppose I get my visa on July 1st 2013 and travel only by
October 2013 will I be able to stay until March 30th 2014? (6
months) or should I return before Dec 31st 2013 based on visa
expiry date.

can you provide any info on these?


----------



## bharathreddybits

rubenred said:


> @bharathreddybits,
> 
> thankyou for a very helpful comment. I did not find any other helpful information like you you have given
> 
> I have 2 questions that nobody has answered yet.
> 
> I would like to know the following
> 
> 1. The visa is valid for 6 months stay. Suppose I get my Visa
> with a start date of July 1st 2013 then is the visa expiry date
> 6 months from July 1st 2013 (i.e. Dec 31st 2013)?
> 
> 2. Suppose I get my visa on July 1st 2013 and travel only by
> October 2013 will I be able to stay until March 30th 2014? (6
> months) or should I return before Dec 31st 2013 based on visa
> expiry date.
> 
> can you provide any info on these?



I checked this with the consultancy guys and it is like this.

From the day u get ur visa, u can stay in india for a maximum of 3 months. Your stay in germany is 6 months maximum from the date of arrival in germany.


----------



## abhijitroy

Job seeker Visa requires a motivation letter from applicant, 
1) explaining the exact purpose, 
2) course of action to find employment and duration of your stay in Germany 
3) as well as next career plans should stay in Germany be unsuccessful 

Can some give cues on above points, specially the last question?


----------



## esumitkumar

anybody gone to Germany and had success in getting job ?


----------



## financepil

Bharath Thanks for your valuable information!!

Can you elaborate more about the bank letter and statement??
Is their any minimum amount of money we need to show it to the embassy for our survival during this 6 months? and how much is safe enough to show ?

THanks


----------



## financepil

Bharath Thanks for your valuable information!!

Can you elaborate more about the bank letter and statement??
Is their any minimum amount of money we need to show it to the embassy for our survival during this 6 months? and how much is safe enough to show ?

THanks


----------



## bharathreddybits

financepil said:


> Bharath Thanks for your valuable information!!
> 
> Can you elaborate more about the bank letter and statement??
> Is their any minimum amount of money we need to show it to the embassy for our survival during this 6 months? and how much is safe enough to show ?
> 
> THanks


You need to provide funds of EUR 8100 or INR 5.7 Lakhs (As per conversion Rate).Funds must be in the form of savings account in a RBI regulated bank.Fund can be in your name or your parents account or any relatives accountIn case of funds in other persons account you need to provide the source of the funds and sponsorship letter from the account holderThe Bank statement must be provided for the 12 months prior to application submission with the bank logo, seal & signature


----------



## financepil

Thanks Bharath. I was trying to search about this on all the official sites but it's not mentioned any where.

Btw 8100 Euro was specified by German embassy? or by the agent? 
secondly is this amount the minimum to show to the embassy ?
Actually im trying my best to get an accommodation sponsor . If I do get accommodation sponsor the amount which I need to show is much lesser practically right ? 
Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## abhijitroy

bharathreddybits said:


> Step-6: I went to Chennai on the interview date and attended the interview. I went there more than 30 mins earlier, which is a mistake. I would suggest you to go exactly by your slot time. My slot was 9:00 am but they allowed me inside by 9:10 am and the actual interview took place at 10:00am. The interview is very cool. They only ask questions like why germany/where in germany/what will u do if u dont get job/which companies u will apply/ where will u stay in germany/what will u do if u dont get a job there etc.., nothing based on your profile so dont worry at all.


Job seeker Visa requires a motivation letter or as you said in interview they ask similar questions: 
1) explaining the exact purpose, ?
2) course of action to find employment and duration of your stay in Germany ?
3) as well as next career plans should stay in Germany be unsuccessful ?

Can you give cues on above points, what kind of answers they want from us?


----------



## bharathreddybits

financepil said:


> Thanks Bharath. I was trying to search about this on all the official sites but it's not mentioned any where.
> 
> Btw 8100 Euro was specified by German embassy? or by the agent?
> secondly is this amount the minimum to show to the embassy ?
> Actually im trying my best to get an accommodation sponsor . If I do get accommodation sponsor the amount which I need to show is much lesser practically right ?
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


The consultancy guys told me that this is the amount that embassy needs proof for. I dont think this varies based on your accomodation sponsor because both are independent. You need to have both, its not either or but both minimum funds and accomodation.
As per the guidelines, an applicant who is applying for Skilled Jobseeker Visa in Germany must demonstrate the availability of maintenance funding to support their stay in Germany while searching for jobs and to meet the daily expenses as per the cost of living in Germany to the tune of maximum for the 6 months duration; EUR 8,100 (for 6 months)


----------



## bharathreddybits

abhijitroy said:


> Job seeker Visa requires a motivation letter or as you said in interview they ask similar questions:
> 1) explaining the exact purpose, ?
> 2) course of action to find employment and duration of your stay in Germany ?
> 3) as well as next career plans should stay in Germany be unsuccessful ?
> 
> Can you give cues on above points, what kind of answers they want from us?


Dude, it is some generic stuff. like mentioned below.
ofcourse the exact purpose is to work there. Course of action is the same as you would do in india if trying for a job. To contact so and so companies in so and so places ...

Reason for wanting to go to Germany:

I was fascinated after going through the guidelines of the Skilled Jobseeker visa to Germany. This visa
will give me a chance to explore the various employment options .... I will be able to meet
the employers in person .... put forth my points about the skills which I possess . Personal interaction with a prospective employer will always have a
positive effect .... understand in a better perspective and I will also be able to have a better understanding about the company’s nature of work. I will also get a chance to explore the various cities and towns in Germany and will get to know the people from all walks of life. I will be able to acclimatize myself to the culture of Germany. 

motivation letter can have stuff like:
Based on my research for on the employments opportunities in my sector in Germany, has given me the motivation to apply for the jobseeker visa and prove my skills and subject knowledge and at the same time learn from the experts. etc....


----------



## SrikanthY

*Regarding Accomodation!*

Hi Bharath,

Could you please send me your contact and a best time to reach you at? Regarding accommodation; I request your advise please.
email: srikanth (bot) yerragunta (at) gmail (dot) com

Thanks,
-Srikanth


----------



## bharathreddybits

SrikanthY said:


> Hi Bharath,
> 
> Could you please send me your contact and a best time to reach you at? Regarding accommodation; I request your advise please.
> email: srikanth (bot) yerragunta (at) gmail (dot) com
> 
> Thanks,
> -Srikanth


my email id is already posted in this formum. You can email me your queries.


----------



## vindvg

I have 12 years of IT experience in JAVA/J2EE and I am planning to apply for this Job seeker Visa thro' Y axis. 
1) Want to know If anyone already got the job went with this visa. Please share the experience.
2) How is the job market in Germany for Java technology.
3) And what is the plan of accommodation, some people have started the process.


----------



## likith_jogi

havokk2312 said:


> likith_jogi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi KMT,
> 
> 
> 
> @ likith_jogi
> 
> even iam in to computer networks working as system admin in windows platform. i hold 3.4 yrs of exp. i complted certifications like mcs mcts ccna scsa & ceh... iam about to apply for this job seeker thing..iam worried alot about accommodation proof...
> 
> btw can ny 1 tell me about openings fr my profile and the average salary i can expect???
> 
> 
> 
> Hi havokk2312,
> 
> Even i hv 3+ exp as system admin. bro i did some research and found out that the salary range is from 60k to 80k euros per annum and there is 40% income tax on it. so we cannot save money thr. As in my previous post,we need minimum 2.5k euros to survive in germany. IT people needs to be communicating with all the people, so we need to know basic german.
> 
> there are many openings in germany for Linux Administrator and software engineers. i hv no idea of others like networking (ccna), virtualization (VCP), micorsoft(mcitp). i am RHCSE certified. for now i dont hv plans for applying visa so i stopped surfing information abt germany. as we cannot save money and we need lots of effort (language).
> 
> thr a many post here to how to find a job in germany. just surf it out, you might find one.
> 
> 
> for applying visa its around 5k. thr are some post here abt searching an accommodation in germany
> 
> Thanks,
> Likith
Click to expand...


----------



## likith_jogi

abhijitroy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planing to apply for Job Seeker Visa on my own, need to know few things:
> 
> 1. Is there any other form other than Declaration, Application for a JOB-Seeker Visa (which is more of a guidelines for the documents required ) & the demand draft form ?
> 
> 2. Do i need documents translated and attested prior to submission? (Do i need to submit originals certificates as well?)
> 
> 3. What is the verification process, what all is required for the same..
> 
> 4. At what stage i need to make & submit the demand drafts, for (a) VISA fees (b) Verification
> 
> If someone has applied on their own, pls. share the entire process how it goes along..
> 
> Thanks,
> Roy



Hi abhijitroy,

1) from my point of view, there different forms. in bangalore site its national visa something but in chennai site it job seeker visa. (i'm not sure, i saw this long back ago in there website) please cross verify in there website.

2) yes you need to translate few documents to german, i'm not sure wat r those
3) from chennai immigration website, i got to know they may charge around 25k extra as verification charges. but wen i asked immigration officer in bangalore he told me its depends on the applicant. i think extra charge is not necessary in bangalore. verification process may be like they cross check with colleges and employers.
4) on the same day wen u get an appointment and go for applying visa. the dd shud be correct or else they will reject ur app n send u back home. this is wat the answer i got from immigration officer in bangalore. please call a day before to immigration officer and find out the cost for visa and get a dd


i hv not applied for a visa. some rules might hv be changed. sorry for if anythings wrong

last one, u need to give proof of accommodation in germany, while u r applying for visa.
u might get this from y axis(fake one)

Thanks,
Likith


----------



## likith_jogi

vindvg said:


> I have 12 years of IT experience in JAVA/J2EE and I am planning to apply for this Job seeker Visa thro' Y axis.
> 1) Want to know If anyone already got the job went with this visa. Please share the experience.
> 2) How is the job market in Germany for Java technology.
> 3) And what is the plan of accommodation, some people have started the process.


Bro,

As i read in some previous post, y axis is not a good option for applying visa.
they may charge around 30k, they will tell u get all docs and u need to apply visa directly. so its a waste of money.
u may contact them for accommodation or there are some posts here abt getting accommodation. plz search them.


2) please search job portals. from my knowledge there are openings for software engineers.
3) check the 1st ans 

Thanks,
Likith 

Thanks,
LIkith


----------



## om123

Hello all.
I am trying to bring my wife to Germany on Jobseeker Visa.
She has around 4 years of work-ex in Business Intelligence Domain in IT.
I want to know-------------- 
1) which is the best place in Germany to find jobs in IT-
2) there are certain consultancies in Germany who assist in finding jobs. Are they reliable-
3) if we find any part-time job here, is Job-seeker visa useful-
4) how much salary is required to convert the Job seeker visa to work permit.


----------



## Tipsy111

*German visa refusl*

Please dont apply through Y axis . My friend had applied and wasted 35k . They dont do any check/verification on the requirement. It is waste of money .




eternitysv said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> Great to see all here.
> 
> I am planning to apply for a jobseeker visa.
> Can anyone suggest on application through Y-axis or Self (or anyone else).
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with Work-Ex 4 Years.
> 
> Anybody applying here can share their Contact numbers please.
> 
> Please PM me.
> Thanks and all take care.


----------



## James3214

A lot of you mention the 'Job seeker Visa' but don't you mean the 'EU Blue Card' which was introduced by Germany last year?

Eu Blue Card


----------



## likith_jogi

James3214 said:


> A lot of you mention the 'Job seeker Visa' but don't you mean the 'EU Blue Card' which was introduced by Germany last year?
> 
> Eu Blue Card


Hi James,

We do know about EU Blue Card, If we need to apply for EU Blue Card. First we need to have a job offer with minimum 44,800 Euros as gross salary and the job should match the qualification too

But, as in job seeker visa. we can just prove that we have good educational background and experience and we can get the visa.  


Regards.


----------



## James3214

Thanks to all for your contributions to this thread, especially to Bharath and the others who have provided some very useful information.
As it is now getting a bit too big I have locked it and created the following 'Sticky' for information about the Jobseeker and EU Blue Card visas:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...3353-german-jobseeker-eu-blue-card-visas.html

Perhaps you could help me review the sticky and help me add or change the details including adding useful links so it could help all those who are thinking of applying for either of these visas. You can always PM me if you wish (but make sure you have 5 posts before you try to do it!)
Sure, by all means continue to post your questions or experiences on the German forum. It would be especially good to hear from those already in Germany on these visas and what their experiences are so far. Please adhere to the forum rules and don't post any personal information.


----------

